# The Shoegaze Thread



## AdamMaz (Oct 5, 2011)

Any other fans of this wonderful genre?


Some basics for those unfamilar 









For those in the know 









Who has got more shoegaze to share?! I'm hoping to discover some new groups here


----------



## Blake1970 (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Blake1970 (Oct 5, 2011)

Catherine Wheel


----------



## mgh (Oct 5, 2011)

i love the shoegaze/BM crossover stuff too!


----------



## Blake1970 (Oct 5, 2011)

^lush^

Saw them at Lollapalooza 1992!


----------



## arsenic (Oct 5, 2011)

Engineers are ace.


----------



## ElRay (Oct 5, 2011)

As long as we don't degenerate into shoegaze vs. nu-gaze vs. gaze-core sub-threads, all will be well.

Ray


----------



## AdamMaz (Oct 5, 2011)

Glad to see love for this genre! 

Some familiar groups and some new ones for me to check out 

I'll post some of my lesser-known stuff later today, for anyone else that might be looking for some new stuff


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Oct 5, 2011)

WTF? nu-gaze? gazecore?

who the heck has ever said those?

ive never heard of any of the ones posted so far minus my bloody valentine


three of my all time fav's:
Iroha:

Fragment.:


of course...
Jesu:


----------



## elrrek (Oct 5, 2011)

You might be interested in Loop:





And The Soft Moon are a more active band seeing as they are playing out now:



And 2|frail as well:

2frail&#39;s Channel - YouTube


----------



## AdamMaz (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm digging Thousand Yard Stare, thank you!

This Icelandic band has some serious guitar tone and boy do they really let it rip almost halfway in


----------



## ry_z (Oct 5, 2011)

mgh said:


> i love the shoegaze/BM crossover stuff too!


----------



## Volsung (Oct 6, 2011)

Here are some of my suggestions. They lean more towards the ethereal side, but I supose they still count. 

Love Spirals Downwards




Tearwave




Autumn's Grey Solace



That's all I can think of right now. Killer thread.


----------



## mgh (Oct 6, 2011)

AdamMaz said:


> I'm digging Thousand Yard Stare, thank you!



yeah, they never really made it, i did see them in about '92 supporting Chapterhouse in Manchester...cool night, wish i knew then what i do now!


----------



## AdamMaz (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm a fan of LSD, especially the _Flux_ album  

Tearwave sounds interesting, will have to check them out more in depth.

I was wondering if/when the dream pop would commence...


To this day, one of the best songs I have ever heard:


Peruvian shoegaze/dream pop, reminiscent of Slowdive:


Sadly, this more recent Montreal-based band broke up:


----------



## mgh (Oct 6, 2011)

here's another modern band for you then...


----------



## celticelk (Oct 6, 2011)

Stonegaze!


----------



## elrrek (Oct 6, 2011)

celticelk said:


> Stonegaze!




Fucking ordered, thanks man.


----------



## tr0n (Oct 6, 2011)

This band is brill, they've been inactive for years but hopefully are bringing something new out in the not too distant.


----------



## AdamMaz (Oct 6, 2011)

I really liked the True Widow and Longview songs


----------



## AcousticMinja (Oct 7, 2011)

This is glorious. I think I found a new favorite genre.


----------



## brynotherhino (Oct 7, 2011)

is glint shoegaze?


----------



## AdamMaz (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm not familiar with Glint 

I've been craving this all day:


----------



## brynotherhino (Oct 9, 2011)

Boy Of The Stars - Glint - YouTube

thats glint, sorry if the embedding didnt work. not real sure how to do that haha.


----------



## AdamMaz (Jan 20, 2012)

Just thought I would reiterate my newfound love for Thousand Yard Stare, especially that _Hands On_ album 

Anyone have some recommendations for a Black/Shoegaze n00b?


----------



## blaaargh (Jan 20, 2012)

AdamMaz said:


> Just thought I would reiterate my newfound love for Thousand Yard Stare, especially that _Hands On_ album
> 
> Anyone have some recommendations for a Black/Shoegaze n00b?



The aforementioned Alcest, also Agalloch and Amesoeurs. And they're not exactly black metal, but also check out The Angelic Process.


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## celticelk (Jan 22, 2012)

blaaargh said:


> The aforementioned Alcest, also Agalloch and Amesoeurs. And they're not exactly black metal, but also check out The Angelic Process.



In bands not starting with A, Lantlos and Drudkh might suit you. Take a look at metalreview.com for bands tagged with "atmospheric."


----------



## Alexjorgenson667 (Jan 23, 2012)

Any fans here of the Cocteau Twins? Not sure if shoegaze, but pretty damn close. Amazing band!


----------



## Holy Katana (Jan 28, 2012)

Hammock aren't _exactly_ shoegaze (they're more post-rock, leaning heavily on the ambient), but they're a local band, and more people should listen to them.



Alexjorgenson667 said:


> Any fans here of the Cocteau Twins? Not sure if shoegaze, but pretty damn close. Amazing band!



They're dream pop, which is basically shoegaze's first cousin. Actually, probably even closer than that.


----------



## Blood Ghost (Jan 28, 2012)

Massive.


----------



## matt till (Jan 31, 2012)

Oh... my.... ah-god



I love this.


----------



## AdamMaz (May 8, 2012)

Very young band from Chicago. Recently released their debut ep.


----------



## CyborgSlunk (May 8, 2012)

And people are compaining that djent is being called a genre...


----------



## Necrocous (May 8, 2012)

I'm really into these guys, fairly new band from Boston, Junius.


----------



## AdamMaz (Dec 8, 2012)

Having a shoegaze day and decided to check this thread out. Love that Amusement Parks on Fire track, will be looking into them 

Was curious if there were any bands that played this style using extended range guitars??



This four song EP came out a couple of months ago and is not only the best best project I have heard this year, but ranks amongst the cream of shoegaze IMO.

"Daydreamer" by Airiel
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0LmH7YtbHyg
(I forgot how to embed :\ )


----------



## Arsenal12 (Dec 9, 2012)

I absolutely love this stuff.. the golden age of music for me. Saw Ride, Lush, Swervedriver, Slowdive, Chapterhouse, etc in the early to mid 90s. and finally got to see MBV in Richmond in 2009 (?). The music of all these bands still sounds fresh and inventive to this day. Cocteau Twins are amazing too.. Heaven Or Las Vegas is top 50 record for sure.

Forgot Loop.. great band. And if Jesu is considered shoegaze stands to reason why I dig them (that and Godflesh rule).


----------



## Watty (Dec 9, 2012)

Necrocous said:


> Junius



Yep, I've been digging them lately as well.


----------



## Brodessa (Dec 10, 2012)

Got the band "The Radio Dept." from that video. I THINK they're shoegaze. Not really sure, sweet video, sweet skating, sweet song. <3


----------



## Gram negative (Dec 10, 2012)

This was my favorite album for quite a while. Pretty amazing stuff. True Widow's newer stuff is great too.





so more stuff.....



more dreampop, but awesome nonetheless:


----------



## MFB (Dec 11, 2012)

Watty said:


> Yep, I've been digging them lately as well.



I used to listen to them back in the day when they randomly sent me a friend-request on ...MySpace  Totally forgot they were from my area

Getting back into shoe-gaze lately as it's great to listen to during writing/graphic design, I'll have to come back through here and see what I've missed


----------



## Holicx (Dec 11, 2012)

Hammock is the god of shoegaze man. These guys are amazing!!!


----------



## baptizedinblood (Dec 11, 2012)

Whirr. Absolutely phenomenal shoegaze.





Necrocous said:


> I'm really into these guys, fairly new band from Boston, Junius.




They aren't really new, although that album is fairly recent. Junius leaves me absolutely speechless every time I listen to them. Check out their older stuff, it's really good!


----------



## shadowlife (Dec 11, 2012)

Awesome thread- thanks to everyone for posting all these amazing songs.
Don;t have nay newer bands, but i've always loved this live gig (their last)  from Slowdive


----------



## Arsenal12 (Dec 12, 2012)

without a doubt one of my fave songs from the shoegazing era.


----------



## Arsenal12 (Dec 12, 2012)

Blake1970 said:


> Catherine Wheel





if memory serves.. the lead singer of Catherine Wheel is Bruce Dickinson's cousin. btw, love the first two CW records, classics the both of them.


----------



## AdamMaz (Dec 12, 2012)

Hammock and Whirr


----------



## GlxyDs (Dec 12, 2012)

This thread is definitely full of win, thanks guys!


----------



## Arsenal12 (Jan 13, 2013)

Anyone looking for classic shoegaze check out Loop- A Gilded Eternity.. imho their best record.


----------



## Volsung (Jan 14, 2013)

Nice to see this thread is still going. 

There is a page on the Blogspot site called 'When the Sun Hits' and they post all things shoegaze. They also happen to have a free sampler download consisting of 20 bands all together. It's called 'The First 100,000' (meaning it's free to the first 100,000 downloaders). I really suggest you folks give it a go since there are some cool tunes on it. 

when the sun hits.: The First 100,000: A Compilation. Free Download and Exclusive Material!

Here is one of my personal favorites off of the compilation.



EDIT: Upon looking at the current page on When the Sun Hits it seems that they'll be releasing another free compilation called 'The 300,000'. It should be released any day now, apparently.


----------



## AdamMaz (May 20, 2013)

I have some new discoveries to share.


Young band, this song is the closest thing I've ever heard that sounds like The Smiths, without being them. The rest of their work sounds somewhere between that and Kitchens of Distinction, especially the other songs with more guitar effects. Can be downloaded for free on their Bandcamp page.





Very dreamy guitar/synth/vocals all riding comfortably over some disco-inspired funky bass. The sound combo is entrancing.





If I were laying in a field of country grass, watching the clouds go by, I would be listening to this. I discovered the following to be the original version of a song I have heard prior. This has an older, more eery feel to the sound, while Ummagma's more recent version entitled "Colors" sounds absolutely divine. Although the Ummagma version is not on Youtube, it is also their Bandcamp page for free.





Possibly more to come.


----------



## hairychris (May 21, 2013)

Complete first year of university music for me, 1990-1991. First person I met in halls was because I was blasting Loop out while unpacking my stuff...

They seem to be getting back together again which could be fun. Monstrous live band too.


----------



## Ginsu (May 22, 2013)

AdamMaz said:


> Very dreamy guitar/synth/vocals all riding comfortably over some disco-inspired funky bass. The sound combo is entrancing.
> 
> :Soundpool:


That's freaking amazing. I wish I'd heard that earlier, actually, I've been looking for music that had a mix of funk and atmosphere for quite some time now. 

I kind of expected shoegaze to be...calmer, really. Like layer upon layer of ambient clean guitars, very minimal percussion, very drawn-out vocals with lots of reverb...honestly, I'd love to listen to something like that...is there any shoegaze like that? I think most of the difference lies in the production and how otherworldly it sounds to me.
Sort of like this, which is apparently considered "dream pop"...I thought it was shoegaze.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L1vwqhOWTWM

Something even less percussion would actually be really nice.


----------



## AdamMaz (May 22, 2013)

Definitely sounds like you're looking for Dream Pop. It and Shoegaze more often than not cross paths and when they do it is near seamless. Shoegaze is usually higher tempo and has much stronger guitar presence.

The problem you will have with finding that kind of Dream Pop is that it varies drastically between the clean/minimal/near-acoustic and the heavy synthesizer/guitar. These artists are usually very consistent with their approach within their discography. I typically come across a lot more of the minimalist variety, so it should just be a matter of sampling the bands you come across.


I'm going to go out on a limb and say you've not heard *Slowdive*? I believe this is the pinnacle of what you are looking for. *Destroyalldreamers* you would probably like as well.


----------



## shadowlife (May 22, 2013)

AdamMaz said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb and say you've not heard *Slowdive*? I believe this is the pinnacle of what you are looking for. *Destroyalldreamers* you would probably like as well.



I wholeheartedly agree about Slowdive.


----------



## vilk (May 23, 2013)

So, I'm at work so I haven't watched any of the videos posted in this thread, but I do know that many different people have many different ideas of shoegaze, so the band I'm about to post may or may not fit into what you think shoegaze is. I will admit that maybe they are not pure shoegaze, but there's definitely a large element of it in there imo

MASS OF THE FERMENTING DREGS



This is my favorite Japanese band, despite that I primarily listen to metal. They're just that good.


----------



## AdamMaz (May 25, 2013)

It has some shoegaze elements, I do like the guitarist's playing style 


This one doesn't kick in right away, the verse is slow, but its worth giving it a minute.



Ride and Chapterhouse fans will like this.



The intro beat makes it sound like it is going to be a hip hop song, but fear not!




Just noticed the above Ummagma song is on the When The Sun Hits compilation an above user posted (which I just downloaded along with its follow up). Also wanted to say I really liked that Soren Well song, downloaded their EP and they're suppose to be putting out an album very soon.


----------



## AdamMaz (May 28, 2013)

Thank you to the gentleman that posted Soren Well. Just finished listening to "Starry Eyes Gone Blank Tonight" work and it reminds me almost too much of an obscure, yet VERY good band called Smashing Orange.


----------



## AdamMaz (Jun 23, 2013)

Great music with even better visuals.



This track reminds me a lot of Vapour Trails.


----------



## shadowlife (Jun 23, 2013)

^^
That Jetman Jet Team track was OUTRAGEOUSLY good.
Thanks for posting.


----------



## Volsung (Jun 30, 2013)

AdamMaz said:


> Thank you to the gentleman that posted Soren Well. Just finished listening to "Starry Eyes Gone Blank Tonight" work and it reminds me almost too much of an obscure, yet VERY good band called Smashing Orange.



Your welcome good sir. 

Thanks for the Soundpool tune. That was pretty groovy (in more ways than one). 

With that said, how about another tune? This one is free on the 200,000 Gazes compilation from *When the Sun Hits*. 



Here is the link to the Bandcamp page. All of the other compilations are free if anyone is interested. 
200,000 Gazes: Volume One | whenthesunhits

_Edit: Completely forgot I already posted a link to the Bandcamp page. Oh well...here it is again._


----------



## AdamMaz (Jun 30, 2013)

I've been slowly going through those compilations, lot of good material that has lead me to discovering some good bands 

One of my favorites from those is Bloody Knives' _"Whatever You Want"_ (which I can't find to post for everyone else, its on the _100,000 Gazes_ compilation)

My other favorite track off of those compilations, for the Kitchens of Distinction fans


----------



## shadowlife (Jul 26, 2013)

I refuse to let this thread die! 

Cool band i just discovered last night:


----------



## hypotc (Jul 29, 2013)

I know this is not exactly shoegaze, it's more into indie, but I'll post it anyway:




Mew has a lot of stuff that can be considered shoegazing though. The last four minutes of this song is a great outro which just keeps building up into something beautiful.

Also, I've been checking out Slowdive, and I'm loving it!


----------



## AdamMaz (Aug 9, 2013)

...and who is ready for the return of Neil Halstead's (Slowdive) distortion pedal?! 

Black Hearted Brother - "(I Don't Mean To) Wonder"


----------



## Krullnar (Aug 9, 2013)

AdamMaz said:


> Thank you to the gentleman that posted Soren Well. Just finished listening to "Starry Eyes Gone Blank Tonight" work and it reminds me almost too much of an obscure, yet VERY good band called Smashing Orange.



I saw them once right after they started to ditch the shoegaze. I don't see them mentioned too much anymore, but they were great.


----------



## mgh (Aug 9, 2013)

https://soundcloud.com/slumberland-records/black-hearted-brother-i-dont

new band from Slowdive main man Neil Halstead...


----------



## shadowlife (Aug 9, 2013)

AdamMaz said:


> ...and who is ready for the return of Neil Halstead's (Slowdive) distortion pedal?!



Lol, we've been waiting for years!!!!


----------



## mgh (Aug 9, 2013)

mgh said:


> https://soundcloud.com/slumberland-records/black-hearted-brother-i-dont
> 
> new band from Slowdive main man Neil Halstead...



5 hrs too late...


----------



## AdamMaz (Aug 13, 2013)

This is INSANELY good!


----------



## AdamMaz (Sep 28, 2013)

For those that were not aware, *My Bloody Valentine* are touring soon. I've had my ticket for a couple of weeks now


----------



## Decapitated666 (Sep 28, 2013)

So happy someone started this. Anyone here into Alcest?


----------



## AdamMaz (Oct 1, 2013)

Yes and I do not listen to them as much as I should 

Just got myself a new batch of bands, should have more goodies to post. Here's one listened to today that actually captures the feel of the early 90s era. Fans of Curve will enjoy.


----------



## F1Filter (Oct 1, 2013)

Great thread  

Big fan of Swervedriver. If you're a fan of their material, there's a lot free live tracks & b-sides to download at their site. SWERVEDRIVER.COM - The Ultimate Launch Pad -


----------



## Krullnar (Oct 2, 2013)

^I just recently went back to my old shoegaze/dream pop albums from when I was a teenager in the early '90s, it was a blast hearing Raise again. That album is still amazing. Mezcal Head too.

Ride 'Nowhere' was my favorite back then, and I think it's still the greatest album to come out of that era.


----------



## AdamMaz (Oct 2, 2013)

Swervedriver are criminally overshadowed and Raise is quite possibly the best album in the whole genre.


----------



## shadowlife (Oct 2, 2013)

*cough*
Catherine Wheel- _Ferment_
*cough*


----------



## AdamMaz (Oct 3, 2013)

Slow, very distorted, for the MBV fans.



This album recently came out and is solid from start to finish. Lots of distortion throughout, lot of up-tempo and the songwriting is good!



May have a couple more in the coming days...


----------



## Hellderpo (Oct 9, 2013)

AdamMaz said:


> Swervedriver are criminally overshadowed and Raise is quite possibly the best album in the whole genre.



My band got to support them the other day here in Australia. They played Raise in its entirety and then came back on for another set of hits. It was probably the best night of my life!

Here's one of our songs by the way.


----------



## AdamMaz (Oct 10, 2013)

What is your band Lunaire up to these days? I really liked that song, afterwards got everything from your Bandcamp page 



Couldn't find this on Youtube, but it is definitely worth following the link. Great songwriting that knows how to keep the energy flowing smoothly.

Human Colonies - "Sunshine Jesus"


----------



## AdamMaz (Oct 21, 2013)

Came across this on the WTSH blog


About to give Neil Halstead's new project's album a listen


----------



## Nonservium (Oct 22, 2013)

Do any of you know of any podcasts that showcase Shoegaze and/or Blackgaze?


----------



## F1Filter (Oct 22, 2013)

AdamMaz said:


> Swervedriver are criminally overshadowed...



 Just before they went on hiatus, some music critics were labeling them as Oasis-wannabes. Never saw the connection, they were anything but Britpop.

Fantastic live version of "Duress" from their reunion tour.


----------



## AdamMaz (Nov 4, 2013)

Smiths gone 80s synth pop


Black Hearted Brother album is ok.


----------



## AdamMaz (Nov 27, 2013)

Finally managed to acquire *Blind Mr. Jones*' discog 

They remind me a lot of The Boo Radleys and Thousand Yard Stare. Vocals are reminiscent of Ride, but the best part is the arrangements. They make frequent use of a flute that plays melodies over the wall of sound, amongst other instruments without sounding forced or kitsch. At times they sound more jazz or prog rock, reminding me eerily of early Porcupine Tree  


Upbeat with lots of flute, not sure what is up with the guitar cutting in and out on the second verse?


Relaxing/ambient a la Thousand Yard Stare.


----------



## serch777 (Nov 27, 2013)

I'm loving this thread.


----------



## AdamMaz (Nov 29, 2013)

I just discovered that *Kitchens of Distinction* put out a new album only two months ago. Skimming around, it seems to be getting great reviews 


They've matured very well, I wonder how the rest of the album is?


----------



## AdamMaz (Nov 29, 2013)

Halfway through and I am seeing this as a AOTY contender so far.

EDIT: The music is as listening to a fairy tale. Reminds me a lot of what Dream Theater managed to capture a bit of on _Images & Words_, but without the technical/prog musicianship and with more folk influence. Much more Dream Pop than they've ever been, its as if they wrote an album continuing in the vein of "Under The Sky, In The Sea".


----------



## AdamMaz (Dec 11, 2013)

New *Swervedriver* track!!
This would have fit it very well with their early work. Only hindrance is the vocals, naturally, sound aged. It isn't that bad and the instrumental work still has that flare.


----------



## thedonal (Dec 13, 2013)

AdamMaz said:


> Slow, very distorted, for the MBV fans.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I saw Weekend support Chameleons Vox on Sunday night. They were great! Will be checking that album out soon...


----------



## shadowlife (Jan 4, 2014)




----------



## TripperJ (Jan 5, 2014)

This Will Destroy You


----------



## shadowlife (Jan 5, 2014)

^^^
Awesome- thanks for posting.

Daysleepers:


----------



## AdamMaz (Jan 9, 2014)

Especially can't wait to play this other one in the car next summer; Daydreamer - "Because" (2012) free download


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Jan 10, 2014)

Nothing


Pastel Blue

Fleeting Joys


----------



## AdamMaz (Jan 30, 2014)




----------



## AdamMaz (Feb 2, 2014)

For those that like the noisier stuff


----------



## AdamMaz (Feb 5, 2014)

Just discovered *Slowdive* are getting back together!

They've got a couple of festival dates in Europe booked and plan to record an album. I believe it will include Neil and Rachel, not sure about the other members?


----------



## shadowlife (Feb 5, 2014)

AdamMaz said:


> Just discovered *Slowdive* are getting back together!
> 
> They've got a couple of festival dates in Europe booked and plan to record an album. I believe it will include Neil and Rachel, not sure about the other members?



That's about the best music related news i've heard in years. 
Hopefully they'll record the live gigs and make them available!

I'm not holding my breath for a US tour since i don't think Rachel can fly anymore, but i'll gladly take a new studio album


----------



## AdamMaz (Feb 7, 2014)

If they came anywhere near me, I would be willing to go out of my way to see them live.


Here's a good song off of what sounds like a great album (having only skimmed over it quickly)


----------



## shadowlife (Feb 8, 2014)

According to this:

Slowdive are back. | slowdive

the Slowdive reunion is all the original members. Let's hope it lasts long enough to give us a new album!


----------



## AdamMaz (Mar 9, 2014)

Summer time driving nostalgia music.


----------



## AdamMaz (Mar 26, 2014)

This album seems to be getting a lot of attention across the web, rightfully so.



If I were to describe it... instrumental Dream Pop/Electronic.


----------



## gh0Zt (Apr 4, 2014)

I might of done a shoegazing song but im not sure XD listen to it and see if it fits into the genre.. and if you like subscribe 

Cryogene - Desolate Forest - YouTube

i love Deftones ''shoegazing'' music like digital bath and others.. i love this music but the actual name of this genre is a bit silly (the way someone stands when plying this particular genre... is the name of the genre) but hey that doesnt meen the music is!


----------



## AdamMaz (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Veldar (Apr 22, 2014)

I really like Raise by Swervedriver and MBV's loveless


----------



## AdamMaz (Jul 9, 2014)

*Lightfoils* puts out a new album!


----------



## Veldar (Jul 9, 2014)

How good is raise by Swervedriver.


----------



## Preacher (Jul 10, 2014)

I always wondered what shoegaze was, and now I know! Sounds a lot like Britpop to my ears, is that a fair assessment?


----------



## Veldar (Jul 10, 2014)

Preacher said:


> I always wondered what shoegaze was, and now I know! Sounds a lot like Britpop to my ears, is that a fair assessment?



Britpop is less effects driven than Shoegaze I'd say.


----------



## AdamMaz (Jul 10, 2014)

I usually think of it as being The Smiths with more punk influence and a lot of sound experimentation.


----------



## AdamMaz (Jul 16, 2014)

*Slowdive* are touring come October/November!

10-22 Washington, DC &#8211; 9:30 Club
10-23 Philadelphia, PA &#8211; Union Transfer
10-25 New York, NY &#8211; Terminal 5
10-26 Boston, MA &#8211; Royale
10-27 Montreal, Quebec &#8211; Le National
10-28 Toronto, Ontario &#8211; Opera House
10-30 Chicago, IL &#8211; The Vic
10-31 Minneapolis, MN &#8211; Fine Line
11-03 Vancouver, British Columbia &#8211; Commodore
11-04 Seattle, WA &#8211; Neptune
11-05 Portland, OR &#8211; Crystal Ballroom
11-07 San Francisco, CA &#8211; Warfield
11-08 Los Angeles, CA &#8211; The Theatre at Ace Hotel

Tickets on sale Friday!


----------



## HurrDurr (Jul 18, 2014)

This thread is great! I have a question though. What would you guys recommend as easy stuff to get into playing-wise. I've made some upgrades to my rig and I can now handle effects-heavy tones and was looking to finally get the ball rolling into shoegaze but I'm at a loss as to what or how to play it as noob-ish as that sounds.


----------



## AdamMaz (Jul 18, 2014)

I always thought most of it would be easy to play since a lot of it is either simple power chord rhythms or simple alternate picking patterns and that it came down mostly to how you use your effect pedals? Maybe the classics such as Ride or Chapterhouse... they didn't use too many effects and the production is clean for when you're listening to the playing by ear.

Regarding Slowdive tickets for those curious as to price, I paid 40$ CND for a single ticket, very comfortable paying that to see them.


----------



## Veldar (Jul 20, 2014)

HurrDurr said:


> This thread is great! I have a question though. What would you guys recommend as easy stuff to get into playing-wise. I've made some upgrades to my rig and I can now handle effects-heavy tones and was looking to finally get the ball rolling into shoegaze but I'm at a loss as to what or how to play it as noob-ish as that sounds.



What specific bands do you dig, i'd suggest playing some of their tunes to get a feel of the style.

And everyone else what slowdrive album do I start with?


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## AdamMaz (Jul 20, 2014)

They have 3 LPs and a bunch of EPs.

The only work of theirs I don't care for is the last LP _Pygmalion_. _Souvlaki_ is widely considered their best work, although personally I prefer the debut _Just For A Day_. The early EPs are phenomenal, the self-titled EP and _Morningrise_ EP come to mind right away


----------



## Veldar (Jul 20, 2014)

AdamMaz said:


> They have 3 LPs and a bunch of EPs.
> 
> The only work of theirs I don't care for is the last LP _Pygmalion_. _Souvlaki_ is widely considered their best work, although personally I prefer the debut _Just For A Day_. The early EPs are phenomenal, the self-titled EP and _Morningrise_ EP come to mind right away



So out of their LPs then which one has the best bass lines?


----------



## AdamMaz (Jul 20, 2014)

Probably _Souvlaki_.


----------



## HurrDurr (Jul 21, 2014)

Veldar said:


> What specific bands do you dig, i'd suggest playing some of their tunes to get a feel of the style.
> 
> And everyone else what slowdrive album do I start with?
> 
> ...


 
I'm really into the grittier atmospheric stuff with a lot of distorted effects and droning like Nothing, Deafheaven, Junius, My Bloody Valentine, Have A Nice Life, etc. I'm also into cleaner ambient stuff akin to Slowdive, Pity Sex, and later/more recent Alcest, among others. I'm gonna take your advice and start learning some of their stuff, but I've also been looking up technique tutorials to get the hang of swells, drones, and figuring out my effects chains. All that good stuff 

Oh, and I'd also *highly* recommend _Souvlaki_ by Slowdive!


----------



## shadowlife (Jul 22, 2014)

AdamMaz said:


> *Slowdive* are touring come October/November!
> 
> 10-22 Washington, DC  9:30 Club
> 10-23 Philadelphia, PA  Union Transfer
> ...



Oh yes, i will be at the NYC show for sure!

The band is sounding as good as ever:


----------



## Veldar (Jul 22, 2014)

The Depreciation Guild - In Her Gentle Jaws

My GB was showing me some chiptunes and he said these guys were chiptunes meet shoegaze and after giving it a listen I LOVE IT.

EDIT: I can't remember how to get he youtube to work, so heres the link to the full album.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vAONepZcrE&index=1&list=PLw_ZxhyoRKodvcwrSsD2LVzTnZ23c8Ct2


----------



## shadowlife (Sep 5, 2014)

I just released my new album, which may appeal to some of you.
After too many delays (and some laziness), i finally got this one done.
Here's two tracks to preview:

[YOUTUBEvid]lyrx0dfHRnU[/YOUTUBEvid]

[YOUTUBEvid]2CPkFm3Z4oQ[/YOUTUBEvid]

You can listen to the whole thing (and buy it if you like!) here:

Michael Keller | Changing Colors | CD Baby Music Store

Thanks in advance for checking it out.


----------



## Rotatous (Sep 6, 2014)

My buddy's shoegaze/indie band, Costumes - https://costumes.bandcamp.com


----------



## AdamMaz (Sep 6, 2014)

Rotatous said:


> My buddy's shoegaze/indie band, Costumes - https://costumes.bandcamp.com


Pity this wasn't recorded/produced better, really like this.


----------



## HurrDurr (Sep 10, 2014)

AdamMaz said:


> Pity this wasn't recorded/produced better, really like this.



Agreed, sometimes some lo-fi stuff is a bit _too_ lo-fi. I really dug the vibe on that first track. Here's to them being fortunate enough to come by better recording capabilities!


----------



## HurrDurr (Oct 10, 2014)

Anyone else pick up the new Whirr record lately? What are your thoughts on it if so?

Also, the new Whirr/Nothing split EP is up for pre-orders on RFCR's site.


----------



## AdamMaz (Oct 10, 2014)

I'll check it out!


----------



## shadowlife (Oct 29, 2014)

I went to see Slowdive this weekend, and all i can say is if they are coming anywhere near you on the current tour, you NEED to go see them!


----------



## AdamMaz (Oct 30, 2014)

shadowlife said:


> I went to see Slowdive this weekend, and all i can say is if they are coming anywhere near you on the current tour, you NEED to go see them!


I saw them last Monday


----------



## shadowlife (Nov 1, 2014)

AdamMaz said:


> I saw them last Monday



What did you think?

I thought the sound was amazing. I was a bit disappointed in the version of Souvlaki Space Station, but they did an incredible version of Rutti, which was a nice surprise.
Overall, a cool setlist, and Rachel is still as hot as ever lol


----------



## Asrial (Nov 1, 2014)

For those not familiar, it's from the dude who made the drum tutorials dressed as tigger; SpikeyDrummer.
I totally adore this album.


----------



## Dusty Chalk (Nov 1, 2014)

I was sick last week, so I missed 'em, but I got to see them two decades ago with Catherine Wheel, so I got that going for me.


----------



## AdamMaz (Nov 1, 2014)

shadowlife said:


> What did you think?
> 
> I thought the sound was amazing. I was a bit disappointed in the version of Souvlaki Space Station, but they did an incredible version of Rutti, which was a nice surprise.
> Overall, a cool setlist, and Rachel is still as hot as ever lol



*Morningrise* was incredible.
*Avalyn* was surprisingly great in a live setting.
I also thought *Souvlaki Spacestation* was underwhelming live, unfortunate because it is one of my favorites and probably the best song they've written.
I thought *Alison* sounded really off, sound-wise.
Love the distortion overload at the end of *When The Sun Hits* 
The addition of *Dagger* in the setlist was a great choice.

My only disappointment was the lack of *Waves*.

Just thinking about that show makes me glow


----------



## Dusty Chalk (Nov 5, 2014)

Asrial said:


> For those not familiar, it's from the dude who made the drum tutorials dressed as tigger; SpikeyDrummer.
> I totally adore this album.


Oh my, that's fantastic.


----------



## AdamMaz (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## AdamMaz (Nov 18, 2014)

Looks like *Ride* is getting back together for some shows next year!


----------



## AdamMaz (Jan 8, 2015)

*Swervedriver* released a new single, announced an album for March 3rd of this year AND a US tour!

Click for more info!


----------



## Volsung (Feb 3, 2015)

Here are a couple of groups I discovered very recently while listening to DKFM Shoegaze online radio. 

*Solar Powered People
*

(This song isn't on the record shown in the photo. It's a botch by the poster.)


*Pinkshinyultrablast*



There are a fair amount of dead links in the older post so I honestly don't know if these two have been mentioned here before.

And finally...

*Bethany Curve
*


----------



## AdamMaz (Feb 23, 2015)

Listen to Swervedriver's new album

Haven't listened to it yet, but it has been getting very good reviews.


----------



## Arsenal12 (Feb 24, 2015)

AdamMaz said:


> Listen to Swervedriver's new album
> 
> Haven't listened to it yet, but it has been getting very good reviews.



I'm 3 tracks in and so far its very 99th Dream.. which isn't a bad thing. I was just hoping for something more like Raise or Mezcal Head.


----------



## AdamMaz (Feb 24, 2015)

I am enjoying this, but wish it were more inspired.


----------



## Arsenal12 (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## Arsenal12 (Sep 17, 2015)

I saw Whirr mentioned earlier in this thread.. I just listened to this album for the first time today and it's


----------



## AdamMaz (Oct 26, 2015)

Here's a really good 4 track EP I just came across:







First track *sounds like Black Sabbath's self-titled debut album* if it were dream pop/shoegaze instead. Second track reminds of that really good disco/shoegaze group *Soundpool* I posted awhile ago.

Cat Hoch - "Look What You Found" (Soundcloud playlist)


----------



## Bloodshredder (Oct 26, 2015)

Glad I found those guys a couple of years ago:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1xOgtTm3TYg&list=PL18499495C316E939&index=26


----------



## Bloodshredder (Oct 26, 2015)

If I may, here's one more:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-YMnAc-URhE


----------



## AdamMaz (Dec 3, 2015)

No vocals, intense drumming, lots of delay and dark atmosphere. Those who like Black Metal will love


----------



## AdamMaz (Feb 29, 2016)

Some discoveries of mine to share!


*#1* this song sounds exactly like a 80-90s tv comedy intro theme, the kind with synths and guitar solos 


These guys have been putting out the best up-tempo noise in recent years



Best shoegaze chorus I've heard in a very long time



Relaxed, night-time friendly


----------



## Cnev (Feb 29, 2016)

That Bloody Knives song is killer. Absolutely love the ending.

Belong-Common Era. One of my absolute favorites, regardless of genre. Videos are probably NSFW.


----------



## shadowlife (Mar 1, 2016)

Cool tracks Adam, especially that Bloody Knives song!
Thanks for posting those.


----------



## AdamMaz (Mar 2, 2016)

...by popular demand then, more Bloody Knives! 

Still to this day one of the absolute most kick ass songs I have ever heard! The kind of jam you listen to on repeat until you're done getting your fix!


----------



## Floppystrings (Mar 2, 2016)

A few bands/songs that I really like but never fell into a specific genre.










I just kind of called this skate/BMX video music because that is how I heard these songs.


----------



## AdamMaz (Mar 2, 2016)

That Unsane song... curiously the only instance I have ever heard a Shoegaze/Grunge hybrid... very weird considering the historical relation between the two genres.


----------



## Cnev (Mar 2, 2016)

New Hammock song, and new album coming!


----------



## Floppystrings (Mar 2, 2016)

Floppystrings said:


> A few bands/songs that I really like but never fell into a specific genre.




About the band Tad, this song is on the same album. It sounds like a completely different band, but that was common around that time.


----------



## AdamMaz (Mar 6, 2016)

This track is sonically gorgeous, reminds me of Genesis. Really takes off at a minute in with the entrance of the xylophone (_Lark's Tongue in Aspic_ anyone?!)


----------



## AdamMaz (Mar 20, 2016)

I would describe this more as 80s Synth/Post-Punk, but it does dabble in Dream Pop/Shoegaze. Cathartic, yet nostalgic.


----------



## AdamMaz (Mar 22, 2016)

With all the love for Bloody Knives, I don't think I've ever shared *Singapore Sling*.


Distortion @ 1:45 like


----------



## AdamMaz (Apr 1, 2016)

The album opener on Hammock's new LP is pretty damn good. Fantastic album so far, maybe even a AOTY contender...


----------



## Cnev (Apr 1, 2016)

Yeah, it's pretty good. _Devil Wind _is my favorite track so far. Departure songs is still my favorite of theirs, though.


----------



## AdamMaz (Apr 3, 2016)

Cnev said:


> Yeah, it's pretty good. _Devil Wind _is my favorite track so far.


Are you sure that you're listening to the same album?


----------



## Cnev (Apr 3, 2016)

AdamMaz said:


> Are you sure that you're listening to the same album?



Yeah, it's a bonus track I just realized.


----------



## AdamMaz (May 7, 2016)




----------



## Cnev (May 8, 2016)

^ That's a fantastic album, all around.


----------



## caspian (May 8, 2016)

some fantastic recs here bros, and plenty I haven't heard of before. Shoegaze is probably my favourite genre aside from thrash/death/doom/etc, although I'm a sucker for the more out there strains of it- I love it when it's molten guitar noise or just divine, floaty ambient, as opposed to indie rock with more reverb.

Allow me to suggest a few of my own recs- apologies if a few have already been posted:




TAP are a ridiculously good band; probs my favourite of all time. Crushingly heavy and crushingly beautiful. The whole album and the one before are godly.



The first four minutes are, well. I don't really know how to describe it without using a bunch of very pretentious metaphors.


Now expecting people to listen to a 20 minute long song is asking a lot.. But this song is ridiculous! Just builds and builds and builds. Womb warm and ridiculously good. These guys have a massive discog but I'm pretty knowledgable/borderling autistic about them so hit me up if you want more 

Finally, something gentler


Getting into winter here, it's a seasonal listen but pretty perfect nonetheless.

I've just gotten into early flying saucer attack too, my god that is amazing ..... FInally, good to see some Hammock love- I honestly find them rather pretentious and only really like one album (departure songs) but maaaan is it one killer album. Four odd years of thrashing it and it still holds up!

Edit: I have a few more million recs but will try to spread them apart as having 45000 youtube vids in one post is a bit intimidating.


----------



## AdamMaz (May 8, 2016)

I'm a big fan of Landing's _"Wave Lair"_ and Nadja's _"Queller"_, but have never ventured further into their discographies.


----------



## caspian (May 9, 2016)

Re: Landing, well I'd say Circuit is my favourite by a mile, but all their early stuff is pretty awesome IMO. Just that dreamy lo-fi feel to it all. If pushed I'd rank it as circuit/oceanless/seasons. Their newer stuff is pretty great too, I'm just not sold on the drum machines and the like.

Nadja, meanwhile, has this period (give it a look on metal archives) where pretty much everything from Bodycage to Corrasion 2007 is super super rad, the stuff before hand being lo-fi and fairly average.. The stuff after is great but there's a few more stinkers here and there.

If pushed I'd rec Touched 2007, Truth Becomes Death and Bungled and the Botched. Christ Send Light is probably the most straight out shoegazey release he's ever done and it's pretty fantastic.

Any love out there for Black Earth by Implodes? Probably as much kraut as it is shoegaze, but there's definitely some MBV-isms hidden beneath the mire.


----------



## AdamMaz (May 17, 2016)

Fans of Bloody Knives will love this:


GREAT album, surprisingly very organic for Noise Rock  I would have bought the LP if it were still available


----------



## AdamMaz (Jul 2, 2016)

Curve? Is that you??



So much youthful energy <3



Angelic vocals with lots of distortion.



Something about this gives me some serious Smiths/Kitchens of Distinction vibes.



How did I miss new FILM SCHOOL earlier this year?!






Consistently mid-tempo; the wall of sound will slowly drown you.


----------



## caspian (Jul 3, 2016)

that omega vague is pretty decent- it's basically like Jesu discovered a reverb pedal, but there's nothing particularly wrong with that.

No idea if it's allowed or not but my band does some shoegaze/post rock stuff: https://strangercountry.bandcamp.com/track/no-one-else


----------



## AdamMaz (Jul 3, 2016)

caspian said:


> my band does some shoegaze/post rock stuff: https://strangercountry.bandcamp.com/track/no-one-else


More Dream Pop than Shoegaze, either way its good


----------



## AdamMaz (Oct 30, 2016)

This 3 track demo, recorded in the early 90s, only surfaced this past year


----------



## AdamMaz (Nov 1, 2016)

Groovy bassline with lots of gorgeous tones.


----------



## AdamMaz (Jan 4, 2017)

Some new stuff I am discovering upon catching up with people's "best of 2016" lists...

BlackGaze/Electronic, AOTY contender...




A little more Synth Pop/New Wave influenced...


Skip ahead 0:20 to the music (video intro ). Extra distortion featuring violin...


----------



## AdamMaz (Jan 8, 2017)

Wall-of-Sound dream pop <3


----------



## jmeezle (Jan 11, 2017)

Great song by a local band (Cleveland) called Nights. Very early Smashing Pumpkins sounding.


----------



## AdamMaz (Jan 11, 2017)

I'm a huge Pumpkins fan, I can see some resemblance


----------



## Kanye (Jan 12, 2017)

some resemblance? sounds like someone added vocals over a Smashing Pumpkins instrumental. Still sounding kinda cool though.


----------



## AdamMaz (Jan 13, 2017)

New Slowdive!


----------



## shadowlife (Jan 13, 2017)

Can't wait for the new Sowdive album!!!!


----------



## AdamMaz (Mar 28, 2017)

Another new Slowdive song, album dated for May 5th.



New Ride album June 16 and it sounds like it will be *GREAT*!


----------



## AdamMaz (Apr 11, 2017)

Another old band makes a great comeback with a new album:


----------



## hairychris (Apr 13, 2017)

As I started university in 1990 I came across a lot of shoegaze even though I was a metal kid.

Loop. Saw them in 1990 (Bradford Rio's... Christ they were loud), I think that they are active again.



Loved that band! I still have a couple of their albums on cassette somewhere.

Spacemen 3.



One of them went off to form Spiritualized.

Swervedriver were a bit rockier.



Edit: I had mates who were into the scene, plus they were into a lot of US stuff (Mercury Rev, Urge Overkill, Dinosaur Jr, all the early Sub Pop stuff) so they got me into Nirvana pre-Nevermind and similar. There seemed to be a lot of cross-over, certainly in the UK. Good times!


----------



## AdamMaz (May 9, 2017)

I finally got *Swervedriver*'s latest LP just the other day, great band. I have a longtime love affair with _Raise_, such a masterpiece.


*Slowdive*'s new album was released last Friday (4 days ago) and it is actually _very_ good! I'm still in heaven from buying it at a signing session on the Saturday THEN seeing them live the same night 

The first track "Slomo" is divine. The studio version is even better than this, a pity it is not yet surfaced on the web.


----------



## AdamMaz (Jul 7, 2017)

The new Ride album is in fact amazing. The vocals are crazy close to those of _Nowhere_ in terms of age.

Airiel will finally be putting out their new album in October, I know I've got my LP preordered


----------



## thoughtpyotr (Jul 11, 2017)

arsenic said:


> Engineers are ace.




Damn Engineers are ace.


The more i listen to this thread the more I realize I don't really like a bulk of shoegaze. I confused it with post-rock haha


----------



## AdamMaz (Jul 11, 2017)

thoughtpyotr said:


> The more i listen to this thread the more I realize I don't really like a bulk of shoegaze. I confused it with post-rock haha


No kidding. Aside from the originals in their day, it has become increasingly influenced by other genres. For example, here is a new release that despite much of the album being more shoegaze, this track borders a lot more on noise rock:


----------



## thoughtpyotr (Jul 11, 2017)

AdamMaz said:


> No kidding. Aside from the originals in their day, it has become increasingly influenced by other genres. For example, here is a new release that despite much of the album being more shoegaze, this track borders a lot more on noise rock:




Now that's what I'm talking about. This is sick as heck. I think I just need really heavy production to get into a band's sound. Either that or I need to hear them live.


----------



## AdamMaz (Jul 11, 2017)

thoughtpyotr said:


> I think I just need really heavy production to get into a band's sound. Either that or I need to hear them live.


If by "heavy" you mean it in the sense of loud/power, you will be probably be disappointed. If you mean crisp/full/modern production, there is lots to discover 

As far as live goes, there is NOTHING that compares to the sonic experience. Assuming Greeley CO is referring to Colorado, I see that Slowdive will be playing in Denver on November 1st. I couldn't recommend a better show to see.


----------



## thoughtpyotr (Jul 12, 2017)

AdamMaz said:


> If by "heavy" you mean it in the sense of loud/power, you will be probably be disappointed. If you mean crisp/full/modern production, there is lots to discover .



yeah i meant like crisp/modern production. 

I am down to go I've never been to a show like that. Really looking to expand my horizons


----------



## AdamMaz (Jul 29, 2017)

Alcest fans, enjoy this one!


----------



## AdamMaz (Aug 10, 2017)

Another great new album for fans of Alcest


----------



## will_shred (Aug 10, 2017)

Is there a difference between shoegaze and post rock?


----------



## will_shred (Aug 10, 2017)

Is there a difference between shoegaze and post rock?


----------



## AdamMaz (Aug 10, 2017)

Shoegaze tends to be more influenced by post-punk, noise rock and dream pop. 

The dream pop influenced stuff can definitely resemble post-rock, but I would say Shoegaze is still a much more diverse "sound" and energy than post-rock. It can be just as non-chalant, but also exceptionally joyful.


----------



## will_shred (Aug 10, 2017)

When I hear the term shoegaze I picture a guitar player too busy staring at their enormous pedalboard to engage with the audience, which makes me think post rock


----------



## AdamMaz (Sep 2, 2017)

2017 is over. We now have the Album Of The Year, all genres considered.


----------



## AdamMaz (Mar 5, 2018)

I'm catching up on 2017 and hoping others have some to share!

Blissfully noisy shoegaze/dream pop to zone out to.


Well written, straight forward Indie Rock/Post-Punk.


----------



## eggy in a bready (Mar 5, 2018)

anyone fuck with Glifted? it's Tim Lash from Hum and someone else. it's not your conventional shoegaze record... it borrows heavily from the style, but way more glitchy, skewed and psychedelic


----------



## AdamMaz (Mar 6, 2018)

I could never get into the heavier/psychedelic side of shoegaze


----------



## eggy in a bready (Mar 7, 2018)

But that's where the good stuff is


----------



## AdamMaz (Mar 8, 2018)

I've always preferred the more uptempo/pop/pretty kind. The slower/fuzzier is less interesting to me, because in my experience the songwriting is usually dull. 

I've got a couple of more albums to go through, should be posting more soon.


----------



## amonb (Apr 6, 2018)

AdamMaz said:


> I'm catching up on 2017 and hoping others have some to share!
> 
> Well written, straight forward Indie Rock/Post-Punk.




One of the guitarists, Matt, runs a guitar/amp repair/setup shop and rehearsal studio here in Brisbane. He sets up all my guitars. Does an amazing job.


----------



## AdamMaz (May 2, 2018)




----------

